# Winter River Fishing



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I catch a few eyes out of the river during winter , but not very consistent. What areas do you look for to fish? Below dams , fast water , calm areas? Most of my fish hit sassy shads when its cold.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Deer creek tailwater has some sauger/eye action in the winter I use red jig w/ a red grub/twister tail and a green jig w/ a green grub/twister tail for the fish. You can tip it with a small minnow if the action is slow.


----------

